# Hobie Mirage Drive Kayaks



## jrg24 (May 30, 2010)

Kayaks are awesome. until I had to sell mine to finish up college (finally!) I'd go out as far as 2 miles or so into the gulf, and as far as fun goes, there is nothing like catching a bull redfish or king mackerel out of one of these things. the kayak itself works pretty good for fishing because it acts as a natural drag, which can help in fighting larger fish. 

The Hobie Mirage drive kayaks are great. they allow for normal kayak paddling, but also incorporate a foot pedal system as well. The designers built them to be a multi use vessel, and have accessories to do anything from fishing and sailing as well as additional blinds you can add for hunting water fowl. you can even add some Ama's (outriggers) to it and, if they are large enough, would be able to throw a cast net off of it.

They are made out of durable plastic, and can take a beating. they weight about 70-80 pounds, and can be towed on top of a car, in the back of a truck, or towed behind a bike.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

Yep, my paddling/MC riding buddy bought one last year - a local canoe/kayak shop had their annual 'used boat sale'. They had this one mismarked on the price - they balked but finally honored the price - he got a KILLER deal!
I looked at a used canoe, but didn't like the color so ponied up the extra C-note for a new one.
We both left very happy.

It did take him a little while to iron out the foot paddle system - he didn't have it properly locked in first. Once he did, it ran like an Evinrude!!


----------

